# Ideas for a useful and cheap Goat barn/shelter/etc.



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Good Morn!

Anyone have pics, directions, sites, etc. they would like to share for useful and economical goat buildings?

Looking for something that can be made out of natural or handy materials (logs, trees, free windows, etc.), but that looks decent (no hillbilly contraptions, we have had many of them in the past  ) and is nice for goats. We have mega amount of power tools, lots of trees we can cut down and 5 pairs of hands that are willing and ready to work! 

Thanks!
Jessica

www.livingwaters.com/good/ - Are you good enuf' to go to heaven??? 

http://sewcrazysewinggalorestore.blogspot.com/ -Check out my SewCrazy store!

www.trulythoughtprovoking.blogspot.com - My humble lil' blog!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I remember seeing online a barn made from palets (sp?) They got them for free and it looked very nice after. It had wood inside and out, but in the middle were all the palets. In the end you wouldn't even have known it was made from them!


----------



## WindSongAcres (Aug 8, 2007)

We bought a carport - had it straddled over the fence (half of it is on the pasture side of the fence). Then we enclosed 2 sides of it with metal roofing we found here on the property to protect them from weather. On the non-pasture side of it we built 2 kidding pens and will have storage (feed and hay) directly across from the pens. We created a loafing area for them on the pasture side. I'm going to paint the metal sides to match the roof. My husband built a gate for the loafing side so we can lock them in when we want to medicate or trim feet. It's worked out well for us so far and it didn't cost alot of money. We ran a water and electric line out there, too.


----------



## simplyflow (Sep 19, 2007)

In the November/December issue of Countryside magazine there is an article called "Build a Goat Shed or Chicken Coup for the Cost of Nails!" I am not exactly sure how fancy of a building you are looking to build, but this one looks sturdy and my son and I are planning to build one in the spring (too much already on the list for fall). Anyway, the guy in the article used "trash" trees from his property, 20 penny nails, home-made mud for chinking, and some roofing materials he had laying around. All-in-all a very inexpensive, but sturdy building for goats that he says only took him a couple of days to build.

Hope this helps!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I've built all my barns from the pallets and they've held up great. This year I was lucky enough to get free vinyl siding to put over them and I picked up several windows at the curb and I have to say, the 12X8.5 mini barn I built this summer looks pretty nice. I even used the siding as roofing and it works great. When I get around to taking some pictures I'll post them. Talk about economical - except for a few furring strips and nails I did it for free.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I picked up some used docks sections and stood them on edge in a U shape and screwed the corners together. For a roof I built a 8'x8' frame and covered it with some scrap steel roofing.

It's wind and rain proof and well ventilated. The biggest drawback is the low roof but it's light enough to be dragged off any dirty bedding by a small truck.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

These are cool, I like them because they're really cheap, they're movable, and you can keep them until you're ready to build something more permanent :

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2322762#post2322762

Also, keep your eyes open for the free or cheap truck bed caps. Those work well for cheap houses, though they only work mostly for the smaller size goats; though I suppose you could put them up on cinder blocks for the full size goats.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I am about done with a 40x60 barn I built for $1500. I used mostly (95%) salvaged materials and pallets. I bought new nailers for the roof, plywood for a loft and nails/screws/etc. It will need paint next spring, but it is WAY better then what I had before (nothing).


----------



## seanmn (Jan 10, 2006)

Would love to see some pictures of the shelters/barns you folks made out of pallets


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

Me too, show me the pictures!


----------

